# Das erste mal Matjes selbstgemacht.



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. März 2007)

heute die ersten 10 matjes aus dem eimer geholt.der anschein sieht so aus das es gefunzt hat|stolz: . jetzt noch in öl einlegen und dann|laola: werde weiter berichten.cu


----------



## Zanderfänger (23. März 2007)

*AW: Das erste mal Matjes selbstgemacht.*

Mit dem Reifer von Nesse oder wie??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Das erste mal Matjes selbstgemacht.*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Mit dem Reifer von Nesse oder wie??? |kopfkrat


dann müßte ich schreiben nach matjes art. nee orginal nach einem altem fischkochbuch aus dem 18j.cu


----------



## Ossipeter (23. März 2007)

*AW: Das erste mal Matjes selbstgemacht.*

Wäre es möglich, dass du das Rezept mal reinstellst? Oder ist das Geheimsache?


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Das erste mal Matjes selbstgemacht.*

Hui, an dem Rezept bin ich auch interessiert!!!#6
Für kommende Herigsfänge...
Steinguttopf ist schon im Bestand.

Greez Dirk


----------



## DerHorst (23. März 2007)

*AW: Das erste mal Matjes selbstgemacht.*

hallo esox,
das rezept interessiert mich auch brennend. und ein foto von dem endergebnis wäre suuuuuper :-D . 
danke im voraus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Das erste mal Matjes selbstgemacht.*

Foto wäre schon gut, ich würde mch auch zum verkosten zur Verfügung stellen )))


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Das erste mal Matjes selbstgemacht.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Foto wäre schon gut, ich würde mch auch zum verkosten zur Verfügung stellen )))


nur selber essen macht dick.fett sind die viecher von alleine.werde sie morgen verkosten mit dem wenigfänger und dann berichten wie es geht.wenn ichs überlebe:q #c #h


----------



## steckerlfischer (23. März 2007)

*AW: Das erste mal Matjes selbstgemacht.*

Das Rezept würde mich auch brennend interessieren !!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Das erste mal Matjes selbstgemacht.*

foto ist gemacht und wird heute abend eingestellt.cu


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Das erste mal Matjes selbstgemacht.*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt!
Wenns auch schmeckt, würde mich das alles auch fürs Magain (www.Anglerpraxis.de) interessieren, wenn Du Lust hast.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Das erste mal Matjes selbstgemacht.*

na klar warum nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Das erste mal Matjes selbstgemacht.*

Eben!
Na klasse und danke schön (aber erst wenns geschmeckt hat)
))))


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Das erste mal Matjes selbstgemacht.*

so jungs und mädels das foto und gegessen wird morgen.schönen abend noch


----------



## Steffen90 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Das erste mal Matjes selbstgemacht.*

der sieht ja ma echt gut aus! bekomm schonwieder hunger......


----------



## Zanderfänger (23. März 2007)

*AW: Das erste mal Matjes selbstgemacht.*

@Berliner Esox

...und jetzt noch das Rezept ohne Geheimniskrämerei bitte... :c


----------



## Heilbutt (24. März 2007)

*AW: Das erste mal Matjes selbstgemacht.*

Sabber,.....#6 
..bin in Geiste grad am Zwiebelschneiden...

Sieht echt genial aus.

Was iss denn nu mit dem Rezehääääpt?????

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Das erste mal Matjes selbstgemacht.*

@thomas der erste koster lebt noch und es hat geschmeckt.wegen des artikels dienstag nochmal kurzschließen denn bin morgen auf forelle.ich probiere in ca 2 std mie brot und bier und riesenzwiebel.jetzt erst mal terra nova looks fishing.cu


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Das erste mal Matjes selbstgemacht.*

Bescheid ))


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Das erste mal Matjes selbstgemacht.*

:vik: hi ich nochmal. binn  ich satt habe gerade diverse matjes verteilen müssen|evil: sonst|smash: und das hätte ich nicht überlebt |splat2: so leggggger hätte ich nicht gedacht. drei mit brot den 4.halben ohne. ist aber zu fett also nur mit brot genießbar.ich geh jetzt und morgen sind forellen dran.:q :q |schlafen cu


----------



## muddyliz (25. März 2007)

*AW: Das erste mal Matjes selbstgemacht.*

Hoffen wir mal, dass das keine Kuhwiesen-Matjes waren.


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. März 2007)

*AW: Das erste mal Matjes selbstgemacht.*

Und warum habe ich jetzt das Rezept übersehen??? Wäre klasse für meine nächsten Heringe.


----------



## voice (28. März 2007)

*AW: Das erste mal Matjes selbstgemacht.*

ich bin schon ganz wibbelisch.....@thomas...bleibt das bis zur nächsten ausgabe ein geheimnis????


----------



## Topfisch (10. April 2007)

*AW: Das erste mal Matjes selbstgemacht.*

Hi,
hätte das Rezept auch sehr gerne da ich am Freitag an die Schlei fahre. PN wäre super. In diesem Thread steht es ja irgendwie nicht wirklich drin.

Petri friends
Topfisch


----------



## MarioDD (15. April 2007)

*AW: Das erste mal Matjes selbstgemacht.*

Ich hatte es schon in einem anderen Thröööd erwähnt- ich hab den Matjesreifer von : www.matjes-hering.de genommen. Habs jetzt zum dritten mal gemacht....einfach lecker!!! Die Anleitung zum selber machen ist im Downloadbereich als PDF Datei downloadbar bzw ausdruckbar. Ich hab den Matjes einmal mit Zwiebel und zum anderen mit Bärlauch gemacht. Einfach lecker, kann ich nur sagen. Derzeit liegen die Matjes noch im ÖL und mit Knoblauch-mal sehen, wie das wird.
Ja -für die Nörgler: streng genommen ists Hering nach Matjes Art- na und? Schmeckt trotzdem und sollte man unbedingt probieren#g #g


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. April 2007)

*AW: Das erste mal Matjes selbstgemacht.*

Moin, so der Reifer ist heute zur Post gebracht worden. Die Heringe liegen jetzt 2 Wochen im Frierer (wegen der Nematoden) und ich freu mich aufs einlegen.:vik:

Und in zwei wochen hole ich noch einige dazu.#6#6


----------



## JoseyWales (28. April 2007)

*AW: Das erste mal Matjes selbstgemacht.*



Topfisch schrieb:


> Hi,
> hätte das Rezept auch sehr gerne da ich am Freitag an die Schlei fahre. PN wäre super. In diesem Thread steht es ja irgendwie nicht wirklich drin.
> 
> Petri friends
> Topfisch



Das Rezept ist super billig: Einfach beim ausnehmen die Bauchspeicheldrüse nicht mitentfernen.4-5 tage in einer Salzlauge wässern, filitieren und dann in Öl einlegen. Oder Du nutzt Reifeintensor, auch matjesreifer genannt, und kannst dir dann die etwas komplizierte Ausnehmweise ersparen - Bauchspeicheldrüse kann dann mit raus.
Auf jeden Fall den Fisch vorher einfrieren wenn Du keine Würmer bekommen möchtest |supergri


----------

